# Lesson learned about Silicone Caulk



## Giles (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a bathroom in my barn/shop and the vent pipe had a small leak with a few drips coming down. I have used MANY tubes of Silicone Caulk, over the years, and I am aware of the "shelf life" 
In the past I found that even an unopened tube will set up after so long, so I had a tube that was soft and didn't look at the date 
I crawled up on the steep roof and found a small place that I suspected was the problem. 
The Silicone was soft as new but had a strange consistancy and I suspected it was beginning to set up. 
I should have stopped because this was applied over a week ago and it is still WET 
I noticed this on a rag I used for cleaning, I looked at the tube and it expired in 2005 
This was GE-- 100 percent Silicone Seal 
I just came down from cleaning off the 1/2 tube that I applied to the whole outer surface. Took over an hour 
A stupid mistake that I will not make again


----------



## PJPellet (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, I didn't realize that there was a shelf life.  I have a few half used tubes in the cellar I don't think I will keep any longer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah I found that out the hard way too. Needed some during the liner installations a few years ago. At the time ACE Hardware had a great sale on the stuff so I decided to load up to do sealing around the house and have some on hand. Well, got the liners done and some of the sealing. But not as much sealing as planned. Went back this summer to finish that and all I have is a bunch of tubes of goo.

So that sale cost me more than if I had waited till I was ready to use it, plus now I get to buy the stuff all over again.


----------



## Giles (Dec 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Yeah I found that out the hard way too. Needed some during the liner installations a few years ago. At the time ACE Hardware had a great sale on the stuff so I decided to load up to do sealing around the house and have some on hand. Well, got the liners done and some of the sealing. But not as much sealing as planned. Went back this summer to finish that and all I have is a bunch of tubes of goo.
> 
> So that sale cost me more than if I had waited till I was ready to use it, plus now I get to buy the stuff all over again.


As I stated,I have used hundreds of Silicone Caulk tubes and all the old ones would harden in the tube or would be extremely thick and hard to dispense.
I never heard of caulk that wouldn't harden----- until now!!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 3, 2011)

Similar thing happened to me.  I think it hardened...after a couple months!


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 3, 2011)

Solar seal 900 is the stuff for roofs. That stuff is touhg 15years on my roof and still seals still soft. The last tube I bought was $6.00 or so comes in 200 colors plus clear.


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 3, 2011)

Did the same thing here--another reason to frequent the local mom and pop hardware store.  For big projects, I buy a couple more tubes than I think I'll need, and take back all the unused/unopened ones.


----------



## Dune (Dec 3, 2011)

Why don't you get a new roof flange? 
Or failing that use roofing tar?


----------



## davmor (Dec 3, 2011)

Fifelaker said:
			
		

> Solar seal 900 is the stuff for roofs. That stuff is touhg 15years on my roof and still seals still soft. The last tube I bought was $6.00 or so comes in 200 colors plus clear.


I have to agree. Solar Seal is the best caulk around. You may have to go to a siding or roofing distributor, but well worth the money.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 3, 2011)

I think it's another reason NOT to get items with an expiration date - less turnover.  I had a similar problem with PL300, polyurethane glue, where when it gets old it doesn't flow well.  No problem with the fresh stuff from HD.


----------

